# Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PICS.



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Here's some of Miko! Not much to say except I'm in love with this puppy. I think you can see how I would melt whenever he looks up at me by looking at these pictures. 









Met a couple beautiful german shepherds. They're the first showlines he's seen since he left the breeders, he got so excited.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

He is so adorable! I can't wait to take my puppy to the beach. =)


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like he had a great time, what a little cutie!


----------



## TerriJ (May 20, 2009)

George,
Your Miko is a very handsome boy. I do watercolor paintings sometimes and I was wondering if you could give me permission to paint the head study which is the 3rd pic from the bottom. This is for my use and if it comes out well, I will let you know. 
TerriJ


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Love the expressions


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

Yeah, that's no problem at all, use them however you wish for, for profit or no profit!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

oh my what a little cutie he is!!!!
that is beautiful there how you can see the Golden Gate Bridge in the back!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

Great pictures! What a cutie Miko is!









It makes me want to take Heidi there!!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

Cute! He sure is getting big!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

Those are some really nice shots. Looks like you're doing a great job getting Miko out there.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

these are great and miko is adorable.

gotta love crissy fields!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

Thanks guys. I want to enter one of them in a photo contest at a mall here haha. Which one would you guys vote for? 

And Samuel, just wanna get him ready for Fort Funston! Haha.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*



> Originally Posted By: george1990Which one would you guys vote for?


i like the first one and the sleeping one.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

Like the one Terri wants to paint and the sleeping one.


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

How do I get to this beach? How is the weekend crowd?

Raised in the Bay Area and I work in SF, but I have no idea where the fun spots are in the city.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

The 5th pic is the meaning of Shep to me!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

I hope you don't mind that I played with this shot a little bit:


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*



> Originally Posted By: c20 and DudleyHow do I get to this beach? How is the weekend crowd?
> 
> Raised in the Bay Area and I work in SF, but I have no idea where the fun spots are in the city.


I think that is part of Crissy Field off the Marina. And it can get plenty busy!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

The 2 last pictures are too cute for words. He's a gorgeous and adorable boy.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

George,

Adorable and what a love!

My vote is for 4 and 7! They are all great pictures of a great puppy though!

Tanya


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*



> Originally Posted By: c20 and DudleyHow do I get to this beach? How is the weekend crowd?
> 
> Raised in the Bay Area and I work in SF, but I have no idea where the fun spots are in the city.


Here you go: http://www.parksconservancy.org/visit/park.asp?park=14

We've never taken our dogs there, in the city we always go to Fort Funston instead. But we've been to Crissy Field, it's near the Presidio, hence the views of the GG bridge. We take Embarcadero to Bay Street, make a left on Bay, and a right on Laguna towards Fort Mason. Laguna dead ends at Fort Mason Center, and you have to go left, which becomes Marina Blvd. Continue on Marina (Marina Green will be on your right, and you'll see the boat harbor) until you get to Crissy Fields. 

c20, what part of the Bay Area are you in?


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

I'm in Oakland but I think I'm going to be looking for dog-friendly places further away. Too many pitbulls around and I've seen 1 pit chase my friend's shiba inu puppy and ran her over. 

I'll probably find more places when I start going to some of the local meets.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

If you're in Oakland, then for starters, Pt Isabel is the place for you!

Right up the 80 freeway in Richmond- take the Central Ave exit and turn right. It's behind the Richmond Costco.

Pt. Isabel 

Best time to go if you want to allow your dog to swim is high tide. Need to get you and George over there!

Cassidy's Mom goes there frequently and I take my dogs regularly as well though we've been hitting Del Valle reservoir in Livermore more this year.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

Ditto on Point Isabel, we've been going there almost every weekend for over 8 years. Great place! It's very heavily used, but for the most part the people are nice and the dogs are friendly and reasonably well behaved and socialized. There's also a dog washing business right at the parking lot (Mudpuppy's Tub & Scrub), that also sells toys and supplies, with a cafe for the humans too. And real flush toilets with sinks to wash up!







Okay, maybe you're not that excited by that, but it's a nice change from icky porta potties, LOL!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

Oh, we were at Mudpuppy's last weekend for post play baths, and one of the owners mentioned that they just opened another cafe at Lake Anza (no bathing facility). I haven't been there in years and didn't know dogs were allowed off leash and could swim in the lake, but Eddie said it is off leash except for parking areas, which is consistent with the rest of the EBRP system. Typically, dogs are allowed off leash under voice control in all parks outside of developed areas such as parking lots, picnic areas, and marinas. Exceptions to that policy will be noted, so check the EBRP website if you're not sure. 

Del Valle is great, but VERY hot in the summer. Pretty busy on the weekend too, but it was a perfect place to go during the week, there was practically nobody there when we went that Friday. Point Isabel is nice on hot days because it can be as much as 20-30 degrees cooler there than at my house, so it's never too hot for the dogs to run around and chase balls, plus there's the water to swim in. But as Samuel mentioned, low tide is not good because the channel is filled with thick black goo, ugh.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

Let me know if you guys are meeting up again next weekend. Miko just got his 15 week shots and just needs his rabies!


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

He is totally adorable. Gosh they grow so fast. Seems only yesterday when Kiah was that big.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

We'll be going to Point Isabel this weekend, probably tomorrow since I'm still on my butt in front of my computer and haven't even taken a shower yet, lol! We need to go to Costco this weekend, so we'll probably do that today and PI tomorrow.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomWe'll be going to Point Isabel this weekend, probably tomorrow since I'm still on my butt in front of my computer and haven't even taken a shower yet, lol! We need to go to Costco this weekend, so we'll probably do that today and PI tomorrow.


OMG! Me too! I'm glad I'm not alone. I work from home so it's an easy habit to get into. I read all my emails first. Then I get distracted and end up NOT working. Ugh.

OK. I'M going to take MY shower now! I know. TMI


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomOh, we were at Mudpuppy's last weekend for post play baths, and one of the owners mentioned that they just opened another cafe at Lake Anza (no bathing facility). I haven't been there in years and didn't know dogs were allowed off leash and could swim in the lake, but Eddie said it is off leash except for parking areas, which is consistent with the rest of the EBRP system. Typically, dogs are allowed off leash under voice control in all parks outside of developed areas such as parking lots, picnic areas, and marinas. Exceptions to that policy will be noted, so check the EBRP website if you're not sure.


i wouldnt go to lake anza just yet with a puppy. dogs are not allowed in the large open beach area, only across the bridge and on the side opposite from people swim areas. it can be a little difficult to find a spot to settle (immediately across the bridge can get trafficy) and other areas are surrounded by dips and climbs and cliffs and trails and you can't see too far ahead... so if you don't have a solid recall - it can be very easy to lose your pup.

here is a thread from last year when i took Tilden.

if anyone goes there recently and has anything different to report (like a new larger section for dogs) please let us know.

also - this is a video that shows an example of a water access point:


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

I'm just waiting for the day when I can finally take him to Pt. Isabel, but I need to wait another month or so for his vaccines. 

Anyone have pics of Pt. Isabel? Yelp doesn't show as much as I would hope and I would love to see some pics with GSDs in it.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*

sure...

info from ebparks 

if you can get past the cheesiness - here is a good video

a photo thread from one of our previous meet ups

...and yet another thread from a meet up.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder a photo thread from one of our previous meet ups


sorry, i screwed up that link and missed the edit time...

corrected


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Miko with the Golden Gate Bridge. A LOT OF PIC*



> Originally Posted By: c20 and DudleyAnyone have pics of Pt. Isabel? Yelp doesn't show as much as I would hope and I would love to see some pics with GSDs in it.


Ha! Only a few thousand.







But the links Calone provided from the previous meets should give you a good idea of what to expect.


----------

